Ask HN: Facing disengagement with work/company – what are some best practices? - DigiMortal
======
Cypher
leave, sometimes jumping ship is better than mutiny or walking the plank

------
ctrlaltdev
Contemplating your paycheck and do what you like on the side - that's my way
of coping with contractor work.

But I know it can't be long term though.

